# 94 Altima GXE Bucking Like Bronco



## brain3278 (Aug 17, 2003)

My transmission shifts like a bucking bronco when its hot. over a period of 3 months my transmission has had problems about five times. I have a new transmission, new alternator, new distributor and my mechanic can't figure it out. The problem has happened generally from 3-6 in the afternoon heat when engine is cold. It has happened once in traffic when stuck bumper to bumper for over an hour. 

Transmission feals like it is starting out in a higher gear then kicking back down then shifting back up again. It has trouble accelerating from 0-20 mph. Once it is above 20 mph it is OK unless I try to accelerate fast. HELP


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Brain3278,

What you should do is do a transmission flush, that may help.


----------



## brain3278 (Aug 17, 2003)

I think it is an electrical problem. I don't think there is anything wrong with the transmission. I'm taking it in to replace the Throttle Position Sensor on Wed.. I know that needs to be replaced because when I'm going 45 or so I try to coast and the tranny keeps shift up and down. It's like I either have to keep my foot on the gas or the brake. 

Any more suggestions?

I'll try the flush though and see what happens. 

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2003)

*problem car*

it might be that your tps sensor just needs to be adjusted and not even replaced.one other thing check your computer for any stored codes.if you cant find anything else the other thing it could be is the maf sensor is bad or your intake hose after the sensor is loose.
GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2003)

I don't think a flash would help. He has a new transmission, the flush would've been done then (three months?).


----------



## brain3278 (Aug 17, 2003)

Thanks for the reply, this one really has me clueless. 

I had the TPS replaced. Now the car doesn't die, but it shifts like a piece of sh_t! How do you adjust the TPS? 

Where can I buy an MAF? 

I replaced the fuel filter just for sh_ts and giggles but that just gave me better gas mileage. I've put well over 160,000 miles on my car. 

I'll check my Haynes..

Thanks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brain3278 (Aug 17, 2003)

Mass Air Flow Sensor

Sorry I was thinking "M" for Module. Have you ever heard of a Shift Control Module? Would that help?

I saw another Thread with something about a transmission brain. Is the Shift Control Module the same thing?

Later,


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Moved to Altima Forums


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

brain3278 said:


> * How do you adjust the TPS?
> *


 TPS adjustment DOHC


----------



## brain3278 (Aug 17, 2003)

I checked for stored codes on my ecm and found a code 34. In my haynes it says engine knock sensor. What do I do now?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

clean the harness and clean the sensor. its too expensive to replace if its just dirty. a bad knock sensor will trip a code but not the check engine light. i drove with mine disconnected for about 6 months until i realized what the dangling plug was, lol. got 30 mpg during that time too...


----------



## brain3278 (Aug 17, 2003)

Allright, I replaced the Shift Control Module. By the way it is in the front Passenger side in the kick panel next to the door hinge. 

I've cleared the codes off of my ECU and ran it with the used replacement Shift Control Module. Nope! didn't work. I still got a code 34 when I checked the computer after a five minute drive. I cleared the computer again and just turned the engine on and revved the engine once. I check for a code. Good ol' number 34. 

So now I'm waiting for my engine to cool before I check the Knock sensor and clean it.

Anybody ever heard of a VSS. Vehicle Speed Sensor? What does it do? How expensive is it to replace? 

Any other suggestions?

could my over drive have anything to do with this?

Thanks,


----------

